# Is there any way??



## jdadey (Nov 15, 2017)

So I have my screen burned, washed out, and put it on the press to do a test print. Everything is perfect except for one really tiny spot in a letter that is so tiny it shouldn?t be noticeable, but unfortunately is. I was wondering if there is any possible way to get the piece of emulsion out of the screen without needing to burn a new one?


----------



## JamieLampert (Feb 20, 2017)

If the space around he dot is large enough that you won't damage the rest of the screen use a quip and some emulsion stripper.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

JamieLampert said:


> ... use a quip and some emulsion stripper.


i like to use this quip:
_The only time my education was interrupted was when I was in school - George Bernard Shaw_


----------



## JamieLampert (Feb 20, 2017)

into the T said:


> i like to use this quip:
> _The only time my education was interrupted was when I was in school - George Bernard Shaw_


Excuse me?


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

I wrote a short chapter about dealing with this and other screen problems in one of my ebooks. Here is a link to the PDF: www.endangerous.com/fix.pdf


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Ripcord said:


> I wrote a short chapter about dealing with this and other screen problems in one of my ebooks. Here is a link to the PDF: www.endangerous.com/fix.pdf


Wow. Nice share.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

JamieLampert said:


> Excuse me?


*Definition of quip*

b *:*a witty or funny observation or response usually made on the spur of the moment


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

into the T said:


> *Definition of quip*
> 
> b *:*a witty or funny observation or response usually made on the spur of the moment


I got that joke!


----------



## fletchermartin (Nov 8, 2017)

hyy
You can try quip.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

fletchermartin said:


> hyy
> You can try quip.


I think spell check is going to change Qtip to quip every time.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

yup, unless you put in 'cotton swab'
but then how many people know what that is


----------



## Luke T (Jan 21, 2010)

Sometimes if we are in a hurry we just use our spot cleaner gun and blow out the offending spot. Put some tape around it so you don't hit anything that doesn't need to blow out.


----------

